# Prevent user domain from saving to a local HD



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...vent+user+save+local+drives&btnG=Search&meta=

http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-xp/prevent-users-from-saving-to-hd/115267.html

http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-server-2003/104508-prevent-users-saving-desktop-gpo.html

Hi

I have seen many threads related what I am asking , but I could not find step by step to do that .

Do I need a special group on the server and the edit group policy ?

Do I need to hide drives from users ?

I have been asked to do that for AD windows 2003 server , how can I prevent users domain from saving to his/her local drives (C, D, etc) , or my document or USB or CD.

I want to force him/her to save to a folder created on a server and mapped to his/her PC.

All workstations are windows XP professional SP3

I do not like to do it through each PC, I want to do it through server , I would assume we can do it,,,,wouldn't we ?

I know we have to do through GPO on a server,,,,could you please point me to step by step guide how to do that ?

Thanks


----------



## Lordandmaker (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know if you can, many things that act in the users' name (any applications they run) will need to write temporary and working files to somewhere.

You can remap the My Documents quite trivially through AD and a GPO, I'm less certain on the whole of %userprofile%.

There are billions of walkthroughs on preventing access to USB devices.


----------

